# Penn Senator 114HLW vs 113HLW



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm targeting bigger game starting now, I need a reel with capacity.

I don't own a Zodiac or yak, so I'll be casting from the beach.

Can a 6/0 chunk a bait casted from the surf a fair distance or should I back down to a 4/0?

Background is I've been fishing Galveston for 30 yrs, have now moved to Austin and will be targeting shark at PINS.

I'm inclined to get the wider spool for line capacity, don't want to sacrifice distance.

Will also be using a Ocean Master 12' rod to heave it out passed the 3rd. 

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Get the 4/0, I dont thnk there is much off PINS that could spool the 4/0, I would spool it with 40lb big game, in my opinion the 6/0 is too buly to realistically cast.

My humble opinion

Kevin


----------



## chuey27 (May 6, 2005)

I've got both for PINS. Castability wise.....definately the 4/0. Not too many people can cast a 6/0. I yak both out, but on occasion will cast the 4/0.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

I was afraid the 6/0 would be a bit to much.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I cast my 4/0 and 6/0 when im fishing off of a peir for bull reds and sharks but i yak them when fisihng from the beach. I personally would go with the 4/0 wide for casting and wouldent get a 6/0 wide. Im sure gun docter will chime in son and he can tell you the pros and cons of them


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The 4/0 will be the best if you are going to be casting. May want to look at Breakaways " Nuke" rod. It is made for backcasting large baits. 


By the way, lot of fish at PINS that can smoke a 4/0


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> The 4/0 will be the best if you are going to be casting. May want to look at Breakaways " Nuke" rod. It is made for backcasting large baits.
> 
> By the way, lot of fish at PINS that can smoke a 4/0


It's all I can do from the beach, I'll have to take my chances.
Thanks.
What would you fill it with JR to get the most from this reel ?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Surfer said:


> It's all I can do from the beach, I'll have to take my chances.
> Thanks.
> What would you fill it with JR to get the most from this reel ?


I would put 500 yards of 80lb or 100lb power pro, then top it off with 40lb mono. This would give you greatest amount of line with a good balance of mono for sand abration, but enough yardage from the power pro to fight a big fish.

If you plan to cast large baits you will need a good shock leader of at least 80lb. It needs to be longer then you cast will be. Once getting into mono of this size it is hard to clear the guides with the knots. If you make the shock leader to short and the knot has to go through the guides often during cast. Good chance it will knock the eyes out of the guides.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> The 4/0 will be the best if you are going to be casting. May want to look at Breakaways " Nuke" rod. It is made for backcasting large baits.
> 
> By the way, lot of fish at PINS that can smoke a 4/0


Ditto on the monsters that can strip a 4/0.
I had a tarpon strip one in about 2 mins one time.
And the state record was caught on a much smaller real.
Can you imagine the size of the one that spooled my 4/0.
I dont think you would be able to cast a 6/0 more than 20 yds.
A 4/0 will be tough in waist deep water or more.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Surfer said:


> It's all I can do from the beach, I'll have to take my chances.
> Thanks.


I know you said you don't have a yak, but that'll change when you see the water at PINS and get your 4/0 smoked a few times.
Then it'll be time to go for a bigger reel. :smile:

As it is, TJ (Jolly Roger), gave some very good advice. Except I'd go with 600yds of 65# braid for the backing. That should leave room for close to 400yds of 40# mono. Thats enough to stop any thing a 4/0 has a chance at.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Another vote for the 4/0 though I can't cast mine anyway. I have over 500 yards of 40# big game on my 4/0 wide. If I can't stop that fish in 500 yards then it's gonna take anything else I put on there also.


----------



## Gone Yakin (Dec 21, 2006)

I just got the 113HLW Special Senator and mounted it on a 12' Ocean Master as one of my first surf combos. The wide 4/0 holds quite a bit of mono as it is (mine has about 600 yrds of 30lbs. mono.....it was free) when the sharks move back in I'll probably strip it and put PP underneath. I can't cast very well yet but I cannot imagine casting a 6/0. If you don't have a yak I vote 4/0, even with the wide at least you can heave it with a good rod. Of course you could buy a used Frenzy for $200 or do what I do and go fishing when someone else is already in a kayak and have them yak it out.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

I will set up sign to passing PINSers, free beer for free bait yak.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey then, how about this.............Penn 68 ?

A Super Long Beach !!!!!!!!!!

It would cast longer ?

About the same line capacity ?

Drag might be to weak ?


----------



## Gone Yakin (Dec 21, 2006)

Surfer said:


> I will set up sign to passing PINSers, free beer for free bait yak.


That's a great idea, the sad thing is there's 3 yaks in my garage. I'm just lazy.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Surfer said:


> Hey then, how about this.............Penn 68 ?
> 
> A Super Long Beach !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dont waste your money, no matter what it costs. I dont think you would like the retrieve or the spead spool when it happens, and it will.
Get the 4/0 wide, it will cast better along with other qualities.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Red............must have gone insane for a while.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Newell 500 or 600 series will out cast a Penn on any day, and they are lighter too. The 646 will hold 400 yards of 80# mono and has a 45# drag system!
http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrn.htm


----------



## mr.sharkytheshark (Nov 1, 2006)

man i cast 9/0s a 4/0 will do the job though i would get a 6/0 wide


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mr.sharkytheshark said:


> man i cast 9/0s a 4/0 will do the job though i would get a 6/0 wide


My self and many others would like to watch you cast a 9/0 in chest deep water.



zihuatanejo said:


> Newell 500 or 600 series will out cast a Penn on any day, and they are lighter too. The 646 will hold 400 yards of 80# mono and has a 45# drag system!
> http://www.charkbait.com/cs/csrn.htm


Newells do cast better, but do not like sand. High maitance if you plan on using them from the beach. Also few of the older models had problems with the spool spreading.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

You just rinse them after use...they are 96% graphite that is the best part aside from how well they work and being a lighter reel. All internal parts are stainless or aluminum, I used to run a full line tackle shop that was a dealer and a service center and sold hundreds with a very low repair record, in fact in 1995 I loaded up 6 500 series with 100# spectra that we used on offshore charters for deep water fishing...we would lock the drags down to keep the fish out of stucture and never had a problem!! Built in the USA with a 5 year warranty...tough to beat in my book.

k


Jolly Roger said:


> My self and many others would like to watch you cast a 9/0 in chest deep water.
> 
> Newells do cast better, but do not like sand. High maitance if you plan on using them from the beach. Also few of the older models had problems with the spool spreading.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

zihuatanejo said:


> You just rinse them after use...they are 96% graphite that is the best part aside from how well they work and being a lighter reel. All internal parts are stainless or aluminum, I used to run a full line tackle shop that was a dealer and a service center and sold hundreds with a very low repair record, in fact in 1995 I loaded up 6 500 series with 100# spectra that we used on offshore charters for deep water fishing...we would lock the drags down to keep the fish out of stucture and never had a problem!! Built in the USA with a 5 year warranty...tough to beat in my book.
> 
> k


In my years, I have seen many a Newell turn into a sand grinder on a windy dry day at the beach. They just do not do good in the sand. If you are pier fishing, jetty or from a boat they are a great reel. But for the money, they are a very poor choice for beach fishing. Just my experance, and I have fished with many a person that was a die hard newell, until they made a few beach trips.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

Well JR, I will be at the beach fishing and greatly value your opinion, thank you.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Newell?*

Not a real fan of Newell, got a 646 with sentimental value.
Had to replace clicker system (from plastic to stainless steel), old one fell out on beach after a hard run. Spool blew apart. Had a friend make an aluminum one and got it powder coated.
And they don't out cast Penns any day. Just research casting from Hawaii.
Now one of the Newells with factory aluminum spool would be more durable.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Run what ya brung! They all work.*

Buy what you can afford.
Yaks seem to make catching go way up.

Ford vs Chevy.........
But Penn is a work horse for the dollar.
But definitely stick w. the 4/0 or 6/0


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

No need to compare, just get both!


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

To late bought the 4/0, thanks to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

i cast a 4/0 penn, and a shimano tekota 700 on tsnaumi 10 ft rods. as far as surf fishing goes i dont think you need anything much larger. i use 40lb mono on all my "larger" surf set ups. just remember to have a nice lead of shock line for casting out some serous waits. for shock line i use 60lb flora.


----------



## Gone Yakin (Dec 21, 2006)

Surfer said:


> To late bought the 4/0, thanks to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good luck..........keep us posted on your screaming 4/0 when it happens, and it will.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

Will do, looking for spring, cold weather sucks !


----------

